# Meet new people



## shirley3090 (May 20, 2012)

Have been here for a while. The headache thing is I always hang out alone for drinks or whatever. I have very limited friends heren who are not always available. So the question is how to meet new friends here? And where to meet? Or we can just meet some friends on this forum and hang out.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

shirley3090:

If you want to make friends with locals, well, you can join one of the many volunteer groups .. and as long as you budget your time, you can meet good people ..

And of course, there are 'drinking club's and more .. depends on your taste

There are clubs ni Singapore for almost anything .. 

Check in the nearest CC !!!

Where do you hail from, if I may ask ?


----------



## Abdou (May 22, 2012)

I do agree with you, in singapore not easy do have friends that easy, its because everybody busy with work or other things, and I realosed that people make friends from schools or at work. You may find friends here in this forum or on social websites like facebook or tagged


----------

